# GreensKeeper App Question



## MWH (Apr 12, 2018)

I recently started using GreensKeeper, and added in past applications. As you can see from the pic, I applied T-NEX on 5/6/19. Surely the lifespan is not 1/1/20, right? Applied at recommended rate.

Thank you for any insight.

Admin - Please change topic if needed.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@MWH, the lifespan should change and update as you accumulate more GDD. Right now, pay attention to the GDD (15/225). When that number gets to 225, it is time to reapply.

Does that sound right though? Only 15 GDD from when you applied back on 5/6?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Is your location setup correctly? The numbers are based on the weather in your location. You profile says DFW, so you gdd should be higher.


----------



## MWH (Apr 12, 2018)

@Pete1313 Thanks that makes sense. 15 GDD sounds low considering my location is the DFW area. Temps have been high for awhile here.

@g-man Yes the location is correct.

I'm starting to think the App doesn't 'back-date' the info, if that makes sense?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I just made a fake app for 5/6. You can see on mine that it does back date. My actual app is the one below from 5/15.


----------



## MWH (Apr 12, 2018)

I believe I have discovered the problem. I just created a account today, and when looking into the 'raw weather date' in my profile today's date is the ONLY date with real weather. Past dates are at low - 32, high - 32...Causing the confusion with the GDD.

My guess is the weather will now load into this section and will funnel over to calculations.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

You can manually enter temperature data for 5/6 - 5/21 if you want. The app pulls weather data every day, but not for past days.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

I have a question as well, or more of a gut check to make sure I am doing it right. I applied Tnex on 5/5. As you can tell from my greenkeeperapp screenshot, it is due to "run out" on 5/26. I applied another Tnex dose today and added that application to the greenkeeperapp. Should I have waited until the app shows the first app is completely gone? Or is there some sort of buffer?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Normally you should wait until 26may for your next app. You are just 2 days early and I've done this when weather/travel/life gets in the way. Or two days late.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

@g-man is there a better scenario if you can't apply on the exact day? Is 2 days after better than 2 days before? Or is the difference negligible?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think it is negligible. The GDD is just a model, a prediction, a forecast. I think +/-2days is ok. The typical was to apply every 3weeks per the calendar. The model is factoring how the weather affects tnex so you don't over regulate or go into rebound too much.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> I think it is negligible. The GDD is just a model, a prediction, a forecast. I think +/-2days is ok. The typical was to apply every 3weeks per the calendar. The model is factoring how the weather affects tnex so you don't over regulate or go into rebound too much.


You can't always reapply exactly on the day or even 2 days before or after. Not only schedules, but also wind or rain can get in the way. What do you do to work around that?

Also, do you manually compensate what the app tells you for shaded/cooler/Northern exposure areas?

I plan to download and try the app.


----------

